# Problemi avvio di xorg 7...

## Anthony55789

Salve a tutti,

ultimamente mi sono installato la gentoo 2006.0 (per provare com'era) pero ho trovato una brutta sorpresa: cioe dopo aver installato in GRP xorg e dopo lo eseguo mi da errori relativi al rgb che non riusciva a trovare nella sua cartella, controllo la cartella dove dice che non ci dovrebbe essere il file e in effetti non ci sta (ho provato a decommentare la linea su xorg ma niente).

Allora tento un approccio diverso seguo la guida per l'installazione del xorg 7.0 con speranza che l'errore se ne andasse (tramite le risoluzioni delle dipendenze modulari, difatti m'installa il modulo rgb) e sia per capire meglio (nel caso) il problema dove risiede.

Passo mezza giornata a compilare e quando finisce faccio partire startx e mi appare il logo gnome di gentoo con sfondo dietro nero rimane fermo anche se il mouse e la tastiera funzionano e dopo ritorna in terminale e come usanza mi fa un resoconto e mi consiglia di vedere il log per una controllo piu approfondito vado a vedere e l'unico errore che mi da è:

```
FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

Premetto di aver scaricato tutti i moduli che mi servivano, ho scaricato i tool e i fonts ma niente non vuole funzionare non capisco cosa gli manca.

Mi potete illuminare a riguardo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anthony55789

Posto qui di seguito i messaggi di errore che mi davano dopo l'esecuzione del server x sia da user:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/anthony55789/.serverauth.14252

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 Tue Feb 28 17:33:18 CET 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 28 February 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 28 17:52:23 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Error:            Cannot open "/var/tmp/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard description

>                   Exiting

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

e sia da root:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.14523

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 Tue Feb 28 17:33:18 CET 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 28 February 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 28 17:54:13 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

per il "problema" vero basta che elimini la riga rgbPath da xorg.conf

per il resto non si tratta di messaggi di errore. ignorali pure

----------

## Anthony55789

Ho deccomentato la linea del rgbpath ma nulla va sempre in palla (anche se l'errore per rgb non ci sta piu):

In pratica la cosa sta cosi:

*Quando eseguo tramite gdm switcha in modo continuo (anche se appare il logo nvidia) fino ad apparire il messaggio che ci sono stati una serie di swtich e si potrà accedere nuovamente al server x dopo 2 minuti.

*Quando eseguo startx parte il logo gentoo di gnome pero ci sta questo sfondo nero e il mouse funziona regolarmente pero non procede da li e si blocca ritornandomi in terminale

Ora mi chiedo il problema non potrebbe stare nelle fonts come segnalato nel post di prima?

E se è quello come posso risolvere...

Senno per altre cause non saprei cosa pensare.

----------

## Anthony55789

Ti metto a disposizione anche il file di conf di xorg per capire se ci sta qualche errore nella configurazione:

http://anthony55789.altervista.org/xorg.html

----------

## .:chrome:.

aaaah... non avevi parlato prima di driver nvidia...

i driver sono cambiati, e anche molto. inizia confiugrando il driver VESA. poi si potranno mettere i driver della scheda, ma per un po' dovrai dimenticarti i driver binari. solo open

----------

## Anthony55789

Ora provo a mettere come modulo vesa pero prima volevo dire che ho provato a togliere i font che mi davano problemi decommettandoli pero dopo averlo deccomentato e riesegito il server x mi è venuto il messaggio della causa della chiusura di xorg:

```
could not open default font 'fixed'
```

P.S.:Io sto usando l'ultima release dei driver nvidia (anche se è sta cosi la cosa meglio provare prima con i vesa).

----------

## .:chrome:.

rimuovi la riga corrispondente da xorg.conf.

stai riciclando il vecchio file di configurazione?

----------

## Anthony55789

 *Quote:*   

> rimuovi la riga corrispondente da xorg.conf. 

 

Il problema sta a quale riga rimuovere  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> stai riciclando il vecchio file di configurazione?

 

Dopo aver installato il nuovo xorg e rimosso il vecchio o ricreato tramite lo script automatico il nuovo xorg.

Posto qui di seguito il messaggio che mi ha dato usando i vesa e riprone per intero l'errore riguardo al font di default:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.16715

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 Tue Feb 28 17:33:18 CET 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 28 February 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 28 20:08:25 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

 

devi cercare le relative righe "LoadModule"

certo... il fatto che ci sia un errore su GLX non è però un buon segno  :Sad: 

vediamo comuque di risolvere un problema alla volta

----------

## Anthony55789

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) 
> ...

 

Ero venuto in questo momento per dirti che avevo risolto tutti i problemi che hai quotato ora cioe:

decommentato xtt e speedo lasciado solo type 1 e freetype attivi.

decommentato il load delle glx (visto che ho cambiato modulo da nvidia a vesa)

Dopo aver risolto questo switcha per pochi secondi in grafico (rimanendo nero) e ritorna con il messaggio rimanendo solo la parte delle XKEYBOARD in giu.

Quindi il problema è ristretto al solo caricamento delle font predefinite, dobbiamo risolvere questo fatto ma come  :Crying or Very sad: ?

----------

## Anthony55789

Mo quasi quasi provo tutte le modulirità che hanno a che fare con le fonts cosi vediamo se me l'installa.

Augurami buona fortuna  :Wink: .

----------

## Anthony55789

Niente non va...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Non capisco a cosa possa essere dovuto questo errore ma non esiste uno script di xorg che gestisce l'installazione dei font di default.

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... prima di tutto non preoccuparti del messaggio relativo alla keyboard. non è grave ed è solo un warning.

quanto al problema deve essere sicuramente segnalato in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, prova a fare passare quel file (preparati, perché è chilometrico!!!)

----------

## Anthony55789

Posto qui di seguito l'ultimo parte del log di xorg dove dice l'errore:

```
(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(WW) Option "XkbVariant" requires an string value

(WW) Option "XkbOptions" requires an string value

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

```

P.S.:Se per maggior comprensione vi serve tutto il log xorg vedo di postarvi il link dove mostra tutto il log.

Il fatto sta cosi le fonts risiedono ora nella cartella /usr/share/fonts e non piu su /usr/X11R6 e via dicendo...

Nella cartella ci sono una serie di cartelle fonts tracui default, misc, truetype e via dicendo...

Se entro nella cartella default trovo solo tre file e nessuna cartella che aprendoli con nano sono vuoti quindi mi verebbe da pensare che non abbia installato completamente le fonts, quindi le soluzioni sono:

1)Un errore del emerge del pachetto che non mi ha scaricato il pachetto fonts e quindi per risolvere dovrei provare a rimergere.

2)Settare la default font con una dei font che ho a disposizione, ma mi chiedo come si possa fare.

----------

## Anthony55789

Per completezza vi faccio vedere qui di seguito la cartella delle fonts e il contenuto della cartella default:

```
localhost fonts # dir

100dpi  Speedo  Type1      cyrillic  encodings      freefont  misc        ttf-bitstream-vera  util

75dpi   TTF     corefonts  default   fonts.cache-1  local     sharefonts  ukr

localhost default # dir

fonts.cache-1  ghostscript

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... cerca, in xorg.conf tutti i riferimenti al font fixed e commentali!!!

devi solo cercare una stringa in un testo  :Confused: 

----------

